# Dawes super galaxy question



## caminsk (6 May 2009)

hello everybody 

this is my first post here!

i´ve been looking for a touring bicycle for a while. A couple of days ago i went to a very small bicycle shop close to were i live just to have a look
and for my surprise they had a Dawes super galaxy 54cm (witch is exacly my size) 
so i went back home to get the money and bought it. 

im really happy with it the bicycle is in a incredible good condition

the guy from the shop couldnt tell much about it 
(i dont think he even knew what kind of bike it was )
the only thing he knew was that a couple from Holland came to Barcelona cycling and after they decided to sell both bikes and go back by plane.


the specifications i could get from what i can see are:

dawes super galaxy
Colour: dark red
Weight: 13.4kg
Sizes: 54cm
Frame: Reynolds 853
Fork: (???)
Headset: shimano deore lx
Shifters: shimano (???)
Rear Derailleur: shimano fd4403 
Front Derailleur: shimano rdm510
Chain: ???
Freewheel: ???
Front Hub: shimano parallax h-mc12
Rear Hub: migoki
Rims: mavic t224 front, rigida zac 2000 rear
Spokes: ???
Tyres: Schwalbe Marathon, Kevlar guard 700x32c
Chainwheel: ???
Bottom Bracket: shimano fcm 510
Brakes: tektro oryx
Brake Levers: shimano (???)
Handlebar: ???
Stem: ???
Seatpost: uno ultralite
Saddle: selle monte grappa
Grips: ???
Pedals: shimano pd a530
Mudguards: ???
Carrier: zefal 


does anybody knows how old this bicycle can be???


some pictures at:

http://picasaweb.google.com/caminsk/DawesSuperGalazy#5332738351326158434


thanks 


best regards


----------



## Davidc (6 May 2009)

I think you should apologise to the shop owner for ripping him off!

I've had eyes open for some time for a good second hand tourer - that looks to be fairly recent and in good nick. Like you I'd have bought it for €200 before anyone else spotted it.


----------



## betty swollocks (6 May 2009)

Try finding the frame number - try looking under the bottom bracket shell - and contacting Dawes.
Looks like you got a real bargain: lucky you!


----------



## betty swollocks (6 May 2009)

And welcome to the forum:


----------



## col (6 May 2009)

Wow what a bargain, very nice.


----------



## just jim (6 May 2009)

Welcome you lucky thing!


----------



## Cathryn (6 May 2009)

My husband has the same bike in the same colour - I believe it was a 2007 model.

It's a corking bike, you've got a bargain!! Jammy git. Well done.


----------



## johnb5271 (6 May 2009)

2002 - 2006 model prob made in the Czech Rep, these were the first frames to be made for Dawes outside the Uk (you will notice no union jack sticker on the crossbar), I have one, and one sold on ebay a week or so ago for over £600. Dawes still have some stock of this frame which they use for guarantee replacement purposes. You got a bargain.

Just noticed yours has bar-end shifters mine has sti

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/dawes-super-g...s=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## willem (6 May 2009)

What a sweet bike. The only weak part I can think of is the rear rack: fine for light loads, but if you go camping with it, get a Tubus Cargo to replace this flimsy one. Also, next time you replace the tyres, you may want to fit wider ones (for loaded touring the widest that will fit - 37 mm? -, would be my suggestion).
Congratulations on a dream bike for years to come.
Willem


----------



## caminsk (6 May 2009)

thanks for all the greetings and advices!!! 

im already feeling at home! 

this week im starting to go to work by bike its about 20km,

this will be my training to get the road.

im plaining to travel around on october, my fisrt road trip will be to valencia by the spanish coast it will be around 400km (about 250 miles).

thanks for all again!

best regards

ivan


----------



## Crankarm (6 May 2009)

caminsk said:


> thanks for all the greetings and advices!!!
> 
> im already feeling at home!
> 
> ...



You jammy jammy jammy............person. I too was in a small LBS last week checking out Dawes Galaxies as I have heard nothing but praise for these bikes so wanted to see what all the fuss is about. Whilst they had a Dawes Super Galaxy built up and 4 or 5 Bromptons this is literally all they had plus a very few components and odds and sods, no clothing. The Super Galaxy was a new one and way more than £200 obviously something like £900. Enjoy yours be sure to post a pic if you can. Happy touring on it.


----------



## Bromptonaut (6 May 2009)

Well, my Reynolds 531 Galaxy is 24 this year and still going strong.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 May 2009)

Very nice well spotted I am sure you will be very happy with it, I got a second hand Ultra Galaxy at the begining of the year for £350 from my local bike shop (Spa Cycles) a bit older than your Super Galaxy and not in as good nick so you got a bargain there.

I bet you wore a large grove in the pavement as you sped off just incase the shop owner realized what he had done.


----------



## caminsk (6 May 2009)

Crankarm said:


> You jammy jammy jammy............person. I too was in a small LBS last week checking out Dawes Galaxies as I have heard nothing but praise for these bikes so wanted to see what all the fuss is about. Whilst they had a Dawes Super Galaxy built up and 4 or 5 Bromptons this is literally all they had plus a very few components and odds and sods, no clothing. The Super Galaxy was a new one and way more than £200 obviously something like £900. Enjoy yours be sure to post a pic if you can. Happy touring on it.




the shop where i got it is a pretty small one they have some old bikes and some "super market" bicycles, probably he didn't know the brand cos here in spain its not famous, its is not common as in england. People may prefer to get an aluminum full-suspension mountain bike in decathlon than buy an old metal bike for the same price


----------



## Crankarm (7 May 2009)

caminsk said:


> the shop where i got it is a pretty small one they have some old bikes and some "super market" bicycles, probably he didn't know the brand cos here in spain its not famous, its is not common as in england. People may prefer to get an aluminum full-suspension mountain bike in decathlon than buy an old metal bike for the same price



Well his ignorance is your gain . Enjoy. You're still a jammy, jammy, jammy......but I'm pleased for you.


----------



## Plax (7 May 2009)

That is a lovely bike. You'll really enjoy it. I have the Ultra Galaxy and you've got yourself a bargain there.


----------



## vernon (8 May 2009)

betty swollocks said:


> Try finding the frame number - try looking under the bottom bracket shell - and contacting Dawes.
> Looks like you got a real bargain: lucky you!



Dawes do not keep a frame number register and can not supply a date against a frame number.

The best chance of dating a Galaxy is to find an identical one of known age.


----------

